# Another Disappearing Dog



## Peanuts (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, I decided to try this one out for perhaps a different take on the "Action" thread but.. unfortunately, I also forgot to change the shutter speed  . Hopefully some people get a good laugh at it because I sure did.

Is it just me or does this Schnauzer have three noses


----------



## PhotoB (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## rylos (Aug 8, 2005)

Maybe time for the puppies daily ritalin...

That's a hoot!


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 9, 2005)

hahahaha that's cool


----------

